# 2005 Pathfinder Stereo Compatibality



## btarr0624 (May 26, 2009)

I just bought a 2005 Pathfinder and would like to replace the single disk stereo with an stereo from an 2002-2004 pathfinder that has the cd/cassette stereo. Does anyone know whether these are compatible, or whether they can be made to fit? Thanks.


----------



## TropicalRainForest (May 31, 2009)

You must be a retrospective man! There should be few men that use cassette stereo now. Why not buy a CD/DVD/Mp3/Mp4/USB/SD card supported all-in-one car audio & video system? It's extremely cheap to buy one from China. I've purchased months ago from Autodvdgps.com. You can go to have a look


----------

